# Fans: One mans trash, another mans treasure?



## 50bud (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a great way to save money before you throw that fan away you have going in your grow space if it quits running, or if you see a fan thrown away by someone else. 

1st-Test to see if the fan is still good by turning it on and doing a simple "poke" with your finger or a pen or something. Also turn off the Oscillating feature before you do this...If the blade moves a little bit after you poke it that is good news.

2nd-Go to your local hardware store, bike shop, or gun shop. Here you can purchase a lubricant oil to oil the engine on the back of the fan, this will get it going again. Tri-Flow is an idea brand you can find which will work well to get your fan going again. 

3rd- Remove the cover from the rear of the fan along with the blade and protective cage from the front, you should easily see where to apply the oil lube the ball bearings and its ready to go. 

hint: 75% of all fans that are thrown away usually have this problem and arent really burnt out. If you lube your fans frequently they could last up to 20 years.

I read this in High Times magazine a few months back and thought it would be helpful to alot of you people.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

Great idea....but....
Know of a dude that torched his grow area (I mean real house fire) from a used squirrel cage fan. Just a heads up is all.


----------



## 50bud (Oct 2, 2007)

obviously VERY generous lubrication is the way to do it.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

Good blast of compressed air to get all the "dust bunnies" every so often as well. 
Thanks again for the post dude.


----------



## 50bud (Oct 2, 2007)

I only suggest to do this on a regular oscillating fan. No squirrel cage fans as it only mentions oscillating fans in the article.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 2, 2007)

50bud said:
			
		

> I only suggest to do this on a regular oscillating fan. No squirrel cage fans as it only mentions oscillating fans in the article.


 That works on squirrel cages also. Some squirrel cage motors will have a oil port also. If you have a bad squirrel cage motor just take it out and take it to any HVAC shop they will have a replacement for it.


----------



## mikaty80 (Oct 25, 2007)

The best type to use is an induction type motor(sparkless)


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 25, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Great idea....but....
> Know of a dude that torched his grow area (I mean real house fire) from a used squirrel cage fan. Just a heads up is all.


 
Really!
I was just thinking about putting a squirrel cage fan in and it brand new matter of fact I got 2..  Now make me wonder there Mutt..


----------

